# airport security



## tokenup (Jan 28, 2008)

im 18 and a senior in high school and am going on a cruise in april. i am going with my parents and some of my friends and wish to bring some weed with me. I have to first fly down to florida and then board the ship from there. I need a way to get through airport and cruise security with the marijuana and without having my parents find out. any suggestions?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

get a pill bottle, fill it with weed, lube it with ky and stick it in your ass. but make sure there is a string so you can pull it back out.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

lol, or a better option....you can just try to score some on one of the sweet islands you will probably stop at on your cruise. Then your ass won't hurt for the first two days of the trip.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

or check out this thread that was also started today I think.. it must be vacation time.

https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/46540-weed-airport-security.html


----------



## tokenup (Jan 28, 2008)

how do i get the weed from the islands i go to back on the boat?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

They pat you down or check you with K9 unit before getting back on the boat??


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

One of my jobs when I was younger was cruise ship security... they search random bags. They dont do body searches... And why cant you just put a double wrapped sack in your undies? Its not that hard. I def wouldnt stick anything up my ass. Lmfao.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> One of my jobs when I was younger was cruise ship security... they search random bags. They dont do body searches... And why cant you just put a double wrapped sack in your undies? Its not that hard. I def wouldnt stick anything up my ass. Lmfao.


Don't lie, you know you've tried it lol. I still think the best way is the cookie/brownie route. But hey, I'm high as hell so cookies and borwnies are naturally the better idea.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Don't lie, you know you've tried it lol. I still think the best way is the cookie/brownie route. But hey, I'm high as hell so cookies and borwnies are naturally the better idea.


Lol...Seriosly my ass is a virgin and its stayin that way... I aint takin it away to smuggle some bud...lmfao...


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jan 29, 2008)

buy a carton of ciggs, open a couple of packs of ciggs and pre roll two packs worth of joints. put the ciggs back in the carton and open everything gently so you can seal it back up nice then stick it with your lugauge.they just think your bringing extra ciggs.dont try to bring anything back on the plane .there on it.once you get your shit on the boat your stoked.puff puff pass


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lol...Seriosly my ass is a virgin and its stayin that way... I aint takin it away to smuggle some bud...lmfao...


Wow... not even on the "oops" maneuver?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Wow... not even on the "oops" maneuver?


Oh thats been tried but Im to quick for that stunt...


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh thats been tried but Im to quick for that stunt...


Hahahahahahaha, cat-like ass reflexes. I'm impressed lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Fersho... but I have had it hit in between the ass and the puss... ouch! 
Last dude I was with knew I was an ass virgin and I told him I wasnt givin it up... then one night while I was really drunk he said... "Can I stick it in your butt?" Thinking I wouldnt remember the next day or something... I was actually a tad offended. I asked him if I could get something and fuck him in his ass... I knew he would say no but I have been with a guy that was into that.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Fersho... but I have had it hit in between the ass and the puss... ouch!
> Last dude I was with knew I was an ass virgin and I told him I wasnt givin it up... then one night while I was really drunk he said... "Can I stick it in your butt?" Thinking I wouldnt remember the next day or something... I was actually a tad offended. I asked him if I could get something and fuck him in his ass... I knew he would say no but I have been with a guy that was into that.


Nice! I was in a drunk threesome and while I was working on one girl, the other one tried to wiggle a finger in my ass and I damn near hit the ceiling I jumped up so fast. They both thought it was hilarious until I tried to turn the tables. One of them loved it, the other one (the same one who tried to violate me) freaked out. Fun night overall though.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

lol I accidentally slipped in one of my ex's one night after many many drinks.. All of a sudden I hear OH MY GOD, then a scream.. I was like what the fuck.. It was only one in and out hahaha...I couldn't help but laugh, she complained for the next 2 or 3 days.. I'd take pussy any day over my dick smelling like shit.. I don't see how some girls (and guys ewww) can take a pounding in the ass... But anyways another RIU thread taking a complete 180.. then talking about sex / sexually fetishes lol...


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Nice! I was in a drunk threesome and while I was working on one girl, the other one tried to wiggle a finger in my ass and I damn near hit the ceiling I jumped up so fast. They both thought it was hilarious until I tried to turn the tables. One of them loved it, the other one (the same one who tried to violate me) freaked out. Fun night overall though.


You should be happy they didn't try to whip out a strap on..


----------



## jomal206 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just traveled to California and Las Vegas over the summer of 07.....got a big tub of body butter (Walmart, Bath and Body Works) dug out the inside, put a triple wrapped bag in there and covered it back up. Threw it in with my girlfriends toiletries, worked like a charm

Her bag even got searched


----------



## Tanuvan (Jan 29, 2008)

Seems like honey oil would be pretty easy to conceal, although it would require a bit more doing to make it initially.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> get a pill bottle, fill it with weed, lube it with ky and stick it in your ass. but make sure there is a string so you can pull it back out.


Yea I forgot you like takin it in the ass... my bad. Im not responding to anymore of your bs... so like I said later.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yea I forgot you like takin it in the ass... my bad. Im not responding to anymore of your bs... so like I said later.


lol guess you can't decipher joke from non-joke.. looks like you got it out for me now huh.. this is awesome, I feel like I am in high school all over again..


----------



## rollingafatty (Jan 30, 2008)

In december i took a trip to mexico with some homies...and picked up a 1/2oz of blackberry(some mexican strain) off a guy with a 5lb bag full walking down the street...I freaked out when I realized I had to go back across the border with it... So my friend was all like "just duct tape it to the inside of your leg "....it totally worked no prob...just like triple wrap it...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

rollingafatty said:


> In december i took a trip to mexico with some homies...and picked up a 1/2oz of blackberry(some mexican strain) off a guy with a 5lb bag full walking down the street...I freaked out when I realized I had to go back across the border with it... So my friend was all like "just duct tape it to the inside of your leg "....it totally worked no prob...just like triple wrap it...


Yeah Mexico is the easiest place to smuggle things back from... I lived in SD for 5 years and everytime I went down there to party someone was always trying to get you to buy something...Even the people that work at the clubs. As long as you have it on your body and stay away from the dogs your good. They mainly are lookin at the big deals... and other major issues... like pregnant women being smuggled to the us in glove boxes (trust me it happens) the mexican mafia, us kidnappings (it happens all the effen time) and goverment corruption. I loved reading the paper when I lived there from all the exciting happenings right accross the border.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> get a pill bottle, fill it with weed, lube it with ky and stick it in your ass. but make sure there is a string so you can pull it back out.


alright this is the last response i'm givin your ass....cause i just cannot help it....

dude there is no joke in that post.....dont even lie.......you stick things up your ass.....and you buy KY to use on yourself.....LMAO!!!!!!! were is there any hints of saying that post was a joke...you were dead searious......

wait dont waste your time responding, i'll do it for ya.....

"Dubbuh.....your just a kid....that post was a total joke......i dont have time for your high school business.....grow up!!! i'm an older mature man...even though i look like a little 15 yearold skater punk retard in my avatar..... "

what you got now smart guy?

and btw i know your goin for the skater look.....but you look alot like Ellen Degeneres


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

now im gonna call you out actually...i know you gotta digital camera.... post a picture of yourself to prove your an adult and not a kid....i wanna see a peice of paper held up with your Screen name on it.......prove me wrong retard....i'm 100% sure you will not back it up... go head and put a black strip over your eyes if your worried bout identity....prove me wrong wise guy.....


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

here i'll go first....... Jamie can back up that this is me.....but if you insist i really will break out the digi camera and the paper and pen..........



btw i think this pic also proves i'd fuck you up you little skinny bitch.....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> here i'll go first....... Jamie can back up that this is me.....but if you insist i really will break out the digi camera and the paper and pen..........
> 
> 
> 
> btw i think this pic also proves i'd fuck you up you little skinny bitch.....


Please dont waste your time on him... Funny man beard though... Def cheered up my night


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

haha yeah....im a hank williams jr. fan......lol......

im just doin it so now he can finally shut the fuck up on this forum.....cause if he doesnt answer......proves my point that he's a kid........i'd say the guy looks 15 to me......acts like it too..... even if he is really 40 or somthin he still doesnt win....look at his posts.....if a 40 yearold man is that immature and dumb.......thats just sad i'll leave him alone.....lol.

i bet he says...."your not foolin me that beard is fake!!!!"

LMFAO....


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

here you go son, I am 21... 6'2'' 195 and I work out everyday.. If your fat ass wants to come to IL let me know whats up bitch... hahaha. You think posing with your pitbull makes you tough LOL.

EDIT:: BTW: I go to NW, google it. Let me know how many "Dumbasses" are accepted.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

well todays your lucky day im in the ILL state too......get a phone book......find a boxing gym....get some gloves and tell me where i'll be there bitch hope you got health insurance


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> EDIT:: BTW: I go to northwestern, google it. Let me know how many "Dumbasses" are accepted.



i got alotta friends that go there and they aint no einsteins.......


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah thats what i thought log off....your barking up the wrong tree if you think i'm not dead searious....you pick a boxing ring....your schools a couple hours from me but i'll go out there.... i'll only fight you in a boxing gym though i'm not gonna catch a case over your faggot emo ass....


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually you can come to my gym anytime you want... Me and my guys are always looking for new people to spar with.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

shit if you dont like boxing....we can do MMA....dont matter to me...just find a gym we can do it at........ if i don't show up you can tell everyone here i ducked you....but best believe if i do show up i'm having a buddy videotape it so i can put it up on youtube..... its gonna be hilarious.......


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

... Where you live? I'll give you directions.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

where's it at...gimme the address.... i'll let ya know when i can be there....and i dont want your buddies i want you.....


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> where's it at...gimme the address.... i'll let ya know when i can be there....and i dont want your buddies i want you.....


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

you pick...


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

i know adsactly where thats at....i'll get back to you on a day...


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

In a day? Do you have to check with mommy first or something?


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

Well what are you there everyday?? thought you went to northwestern....


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

No shit. Ask your all your buddies that go here how lenient the work loads are... I can't drive out to my gym every day.. If you want to come out to I train at a couple gyms out here your more then welcome to come out too any day of the week. Unless I have an exam the following night. I'm not about fucking up my career over some goon.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

i goto school too asshole and that shit aint neccasarly close...... if i go up there i want you to be there...we'll set a day...i dont want no "oh my car broke down" bull shit or nothin cause im only makin that trip once.....

were you go in chicago that Krav Maga gym?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

No I don't fucking train in Krav Maga.. If you noticed my earlier link I am currently training in jiu jitsu.. I didn't even think they tought Krav maga around here.. I focus on muay thai for my stand up and jiu jitsu for my ground game.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> yeah thats what i thought log off....your barking up the wrong tree if you think i'm not dead searious....you pick a boxing ring....your schools a couple hours from me but i'll go out there.... i'll only fight you in a boxing gym though i'm not gonna catch a case over your faggot emo ass....





Dubbuh said:


> shit if you dont like boxing....we can do MMA....dont matter to me...just find a gym we can do it at........ if i don't show up you can tell everyone here i ducked you....but best believe if i do show up i'm having a buddy videotape it so i can put it up on youtube..... its gonna be hilarious.......





6isafraidof7 said:


> ... Where you live? I'll give you directions.





Dubbuh said:


> where's it at...gimme the address.... i'll let ya know when i can be there....and i dont want your buddies i want you.....





6isafraidof7 said:


> you pick...





Dubbuh said:


> i know adsactly where thats at....i'll get back to you on a day...





6isafraidof7 said:


> In a day? Do you have to check with mommy first or something?





Dubbuh said:


> i goto school too asshole and that shit aint neccasarly close...... if i go up there i want you to be there...we'll set a day...i dont want no "oh my car broke down" bull shit or nothin cause im only makin that trip once.....
> 
> were you go in chicago that Krav Maga gym?


Fucking awesome LMFAO! Ah, this shit is hella funny. Internet Bitch fight


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

The best part is this kid doesn't realize I really really like to throwdown. If he is serious he really better be in top condition.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

I didnt ask if you train in krav maga jack ass.... i asked if you trained at that gym...they teach all kinds of shit there not just krav maga...its the biggest gym in chicago....atleast for boxing/kickboxing/muai thai/ blah blah........

doesnt matter i'd rather goto the naperville one.....and i never trained in shit so when i kick your ass maybe Carlson Gracie will give you a refund......


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> The best part is this kid doesn't realize I really really like to throwdown. If he is serious he really better be in top condition.


i hope so i love a challenge....after i'm done with you i'm gonna take my fat ass to get a beef sandwhich at portilos.....


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> I didnt ask if you train in krav maga jack ass.... i asked if you trained at that gym...they teach all kinds of shit there not just krav maga...its the biggest gym in chicago....atleast for boxing/kickboxing/muai thai/ blah blah........
> 
> doesnt matter i'd rather goto the naperville one.....and i never trained in shit so when i kick your ass maybe Carlson Gracie will give you a refund......



It's jeff neal, but I'd hope he did too. Unfortunately that's not what they teach there. If I lost to some scrub I'd get mocked for months.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

what belt are you in Ju Jitsu.......


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

A Brown....


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

what class brown


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> No I don't fucking train in Krav Maga.. If you noticed my earlier link I am currently training in jiu jitsu.. I didn't even think they tought Krav maga around here.. I focus on muay thai for my stand up and jiu jitsu for my ground game.


 
I would so wreck you....I am a shaolin monk


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

lol you sure like to edit your posts alot you little fuck....you write "only a brown" then edit the only out........

for those who dont know.....the only step above brown...besides the diffrent brown classes....is black..... well guess it varies with diffrent kinds of jui jitsu...... but pretty similiar....Brown is not a low ranking belt....it's high.....

so either he was just testing me or i could already tell if i drive out there it's gonna be a wasted trip


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a brown, with three white.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> lol you sure like to edit your posts alot you little fuck....you write "only a brown" then edit the only out........
> 
> for those who dont know.....the only step above brown...besides the diffrent brown classes....is black..... well guess it varies with diffrent kinds of jui jitsu...... but pretty similiar....Brown is not a low ranking belt....it's high.....
> 
> so either he was just testing me or i could already tell if i drive out there it's gonna be a wasted trip


In brazilian Jiu Jitsu Red is the highest you shit head.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> In brazilian Jiu Jitsu Red is the highest you shit head.


My shaolin style is that ill shit son


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> lol you sure like to edit your posts alot you little fuck....you write "only a brown" then edit the only out........


I didn't want to sound like a cocky bastard.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> I didn't want to sound like a cocky bastard.


How can you do that without voice chat


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

like i said it varies.... with diffrent kinds....shit head...still did'nt answer what class brown....but it doesnt matter i really hope you are searious......

i'm going to bed now but i'll check my schedule and post on this forum tommoro what day i can make it....and if that's good with you...we'll set the date....Roll It Up.. we got our first Official Roll it up MMA Fight... don't even think i'm gonna back down from a guy who stuffs pill bottles up his ass...and to top it off uses KY!!!! lmao


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> My shaolin style is that ill shit son


If you really do practice Shaolin culture that's pretty cool.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> like i said it varies.... with diffrent kinds....shit head...still did'nt answer what class brown....but it doesnt matter i really hope you are searious......
> 
> i'm going to bed now but i'll check my schedule and post on this forum tommoro what day i can make it....and if that's good with you...we'll set the date....Roll It Up.. we got our first Official Roll it up MMA Fight... don't even think i'm gonna back down from a guy who stuffs pill bottles up his ass...and to top it off uses KY!!!! lmao


PM me when you wake sleepyhead. hahaha


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> If you really do practice Shaolin culture that's pretty cool.


 
Oh i do buddy....I am a weed smoking, dilaudid shooting, pill taking Shaolin monk......











































































And I can KICK your ass


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> Awesome...


Thanks dude


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't hate on a shaolin monk.. Their purpose is to fuck people up with a weird sense of peace... ::bows and takes a shot of vodka::


----------



## Unique (Jan 31, 2008)

this thread is full of win.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lol...Seriosly my ass is a virgin and its stayin that way... I aint takin it away to smuggle some bud...lmfao...


Lmao...seiously I think you would enjoy it if you gave yourself the oppurtunity



The title of this thread is so misleading


----------



## Unique (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lol...Seriosly my ass is a virgin and its stayin that way... I aint takin it away to smuggle some bud...lmfao...


Just wait till you get older and the Doctors stick a camera in there.....then charge you to do it.

Good times.


----------



## buckley26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Back to main point. I like to travel. And I think you should be advised to fly with nothing unless you are going to a real dry place And feel its worth risk. Fla is not, but I kind of feel Miami is sort of harry. Key West is open mined. If this cruse goes to Jamaica you are waisting our time... herb is supposed to be $$$$ in the Bahamas. And I for real once tried to keister a small sack as cuffs were on and I was in the back of a car- no dice! I was set to take my fate and but got like 5 secs near a toilet. Will now look at other travel thread.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

Unique said:


> Just wait till you get older and the Doctors stick a camera in there.....then charge you to do it.
> 
> Good times.


What is sad is Ive actually helped perform those on patients when I was about 20-21... I worked in a family practice office and would have to give the patient and enema, theyd go take this crazy shit (mind you the bathroom was in the same room and I could hear everything...awkwwwaaarrrddd) then theyd come out and Id have to give them another one ten minutes later. 
Then Id lube up their ass hole and help the dog guide the cam in and out of the patients ass... and that tube def wasnt short. 
I pray they have a new technique by the time Im gonna start needing those.


----------



## Unique (Jan 31, 2008)

I had an upper and lower GI done at the same time.....i only had two conditions for the good doctor.
1) If you use the same tube for both procedures....please do the ass part first.
2) Please dont stick one in both ends and meet in the middle.

But i must admit.....those were some damn good drugs. HELLO LALAland!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

Unique said:


> I had an upper and lower GI done at the same time.....i only had two conditions for the good doctor.
> 1) If you use the same tube for both procedures....please do the ass part first.
> 2) Please dont stick one in both ends and meet in the middle.
> 
> But i must admit.....those were some damn good drugs. HELLO LALAland!


Wow musta been a rough day... nice they hooked you up with some good meds. If I remember correctly our patients only got the lowest dose of valium. Which personally wouldnt do anything when youve shit you brains out from back to back enemas...then being probed with a 3.5ft tube in and out of ur ass for about 30 minutes!


----------

